# List your best hog baiting tactics ..............



## THUNDER CHICKEN




----------



## lungbuster123

1. Grab bag of corn
2. cut open bag of corn
3. turn bag over 
4. scatter corn


----------



## 813diablo

I've heard fishy smells attractions them, any truth to that?


----------



## Jester896

1. cup of coffee
2. pack of snack crackers
3. listen for dog to bark


----------



## sniper1

I heard one guy said he put shrimp hulls around his corn pile to really get the smell out


----------



## childers

Diesel. Burnt motor oil. Soured corn(yeast, water, corn). Acorns. Muscadine.,plain corn.


----------



## munster

use a paint stick to wipe peanut butter on to squirrel corn.  Placed strategically out in front of stand.


----------



## Jester896

peanut butter is good...i have used rancid inedible butter from a local place on some corn in a road one time.  The road was so hard that a tractor would hardly leave a mark on it.  Put some of that butter in with the corn and it looked like the road had been harrowed in that spot.


----------



## Catdaddy SC

Pour corn in feeder and set it on 10 seconds at 7pm.


----------



## ambush77

Google black gold wild boar attractant. It works great. If you use it wear latex gloves and don't get it on your clothes.


----------



## roperdoc

Jester896 said:


> 1. cup of coffee
> 2. pack of snack crackers
> 3. listen for dog to bark



Best one of all!


----------



## deepfryit

buy her a dozen donuts , tell her shes "not fat" but "thick and delicious" , throw in 3 double quarter pounders and a diet coke and bam! ya got her


----------



## CAL

I use soaked corn in diesel fuel.That way the deer,turkeys and coons leave it alone and the hogs like it better.


----------



## tgw925

*x2*



lungbuster123 said:


> 1. Grab bag of corn
> 2. cut open bag of corn
> 3. turn bag over
> 4. scatter corn



X2


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN

Black Gold Wild Boar Attractant !!!! Good Stuff !!!


----------



## gtgeorge

I use me as bait as I walk along waiting to be charged


----------



## 1Gabowhunter

(2) 5 gal. buckets, 25lbs of corn in each bucket, 3 small packs of cooking yeast in each bucket, one gallon pack of grape or cherry koolaid powder in each bucket, 2 lbs or sugar in each bucket, fill buckets with water three inches from the top.  Sit buckets in sun for a week and stir daily and release pressure from the yeast rising.  Souring time depends on temp outside but in this heat a week should be good.  Once the corn is swelled and smells like rotten moonshine with a hint of grape koolaid, pour and hunt.  I have found this to be irresistible to pigs.  This is the only thing I've had work with getting big ole smart pigs into a trap.


----------



## biscuit baby

dig a whole with post hole diggers fill with soured corn save on corn and bring em in.


----------



## Chase4556

Dig a hole with a post hole digger, or just use a shovel and dig a little trench.

Fill with either corn and Hog Wild, Corn and Diesel, or soured corn. Mix dirt back in with corn and wait. They will come. I've also found that Strawberry Jello mixed with corn seems to work, but have not had the same success as with the others.


----------



## killa86

deepfryit said:


> buy her a dozen donuts , tell her shes "not fat" but "thick and delicious" , throw in 3 double quarter pounders and a diet coke and bam! ya got her



all kinds of wild hog hunters on this forum


----------



## OneCrazyGeek

deepfryit said:


> buy her a dozen donuts , tell her shes "not fat" but "thick and delicious" , throw in 3 double quarter pounders and a diet coke and bam! ya got her



I am sitting in a chic filet, laughing like a crazy person. Will probably get booted.

That is too funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Fireump

I sour corn and then put it in a 5 gallon bucket that has 10-12, 1/2 inch holes drilled in it, then put a swivel type hook and eye on it and a 4 foot piece of cable....drive a metal stake of some kind in the ground so the hogs will root the bucket round and round with a few kernels coming out every revolution....this way it keeps um at the feeder for a while.


----------



## RedWrecker

i was watching an episode of The Glades a few weeks ago and they talked about people using corn syrup to attract hogs. well i thought it made alot of sense and decided to try it. i mixed a bottle of CORN SYRUP with four packs of strawberry jello and added some water to thin it up and pured it in a hole i gug with a shovel. i then poured another two packs of jello around the outside of the whole to let the wind get a hold of it. came back a week later and the hole was a huge wallow.


----------



## Fireump

Red..and if you there wathcing I'll bet it didn't take long for the probable pack of hogs to eat every grain and make that wallow...at least with the bucket method it takes a while to empty, even over a few day period


----------



## CAL

Fireump said:


> I sour corn and then put it in a 5 gallon bucket that has 10-12, 1/2 inch holes drilled in it, then put a swivel type hook and eye on it and a 4 foot piece of cable....drive a metal stake of some kind in the ground so the hogs will root the bucket round and round with a few kernels coming out every revolution....this way it keeps um at the feeder for a while.



I like this idea for hunting.bet it works real good.I have tried about everything else but this.i will try this next!


----------



## jeff74

Also can use PVC pipe in the same manner, cap 1 end and put a threaded cap on the other(we use about 4' of 6"), works good and takes a little while for the pigs to get all the corn.(holds about 30 Ibs.)


----------



## Fireump

Good idea Jeff...,  I like the pipe idea...gonna try it.


----------



## hwillk

gtgeorge said:


> I use me as bait as I walk along waiting to be charged


There is nothing better than live bait that can walk up on a hog and get them to charge at you.  That's how I hunt and it works really well.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

joshgreeruti69 said:


> (2) 5 gal. buckets, 25lbs of corn in each bucket, 3 small packs of cooking yeast in each bucket, one gallon pack of grape or cherry koolaid powder in each bucket, 2 lbs or sugar in each bucket, fill buckets with water three inches from the top.  Sit buckets in sun for a week and stir daily and release pressure from the yeast rising.  Souring time depends on temp outside but in this heat a week should be good.  Once the corn is swelled and smells like rotten moonshine with a hint of grape koolaid, pour and hunt.  I have found this to be irresistible to pigs.  This is the only thing I've had work with getting big ole smart pigs into a trap.



Thanks.  I made this recipe almost exactly last night. 

 I added yeast, sugar, grape jello and koolaid to each of the 3 buckets.

This morning it is already bubbling like mad and starting to smell sour.

I am gonna put it in the ground by the creek sunday if it is ripe enough.

Saw a big razorbacked out looking one at my place that needs to meet a G5 tipped GT.


----------



## flingin1

the more maggots in the finished product the better


----------



## mmwiley1040

Game Warden gave me this before baiting was legal.
-Fill 5 gallon bucket 3/4 full
-5lbs sugar
-3 packet of yeast
-Fill rest of way with water and mix well
-cover but poke a couple holes so it can breathe
Let the corn ferment of month or so then take it out to your bait sight and hang so hogs can't get to it. Now when you put corn on the ground and the hogs come eat it all you still have the smell of this mash going werever the wind goes and it will attract hogs from all around. It works I use it on my guided south georgia hunts.


----------



## broach0018

Anybody ever just tried molasses poured straight on the ground?


----------



## Boar Hog

I use a five gallon bucket filled half full with corn, pour in six
 cans of cheap beer, mix hang from a tree to ferment. When fermented dump into a hole, the deeper the better. Scatter some teaser corn around, they will come to it for a long time.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

mmwiley1040 said:


> Game Warden gave me this before baiting was legal.
> -Fill 5 gallon bucket 3/4 full
> -5lbs sugar
> -3 packet of yeast
> -Fill rest of way with water and mix well
> -cover but poke a couple holes so it can breathe
> Let the corn ferment of month or so then take it out to your bait sight and hang so hogs can't get to it. Now when you put corn on the ground and the hogs come eat it all you still have the smell of this mash going werever the wind goes and it will attract hogs from all around. It works I use it on my guided south georgia hunts.



Some good ideas on recipe amounts.  

FWIW - My original mix that I mentioned above stopped ferminting and bubbling alot after the first 3-4 days or so and didn't seem to be doing much.  SO I added a2 more packs of koolaid, 3 more packs each of the yeast (but this time hydrated the yeast with warm water to activate it) and a little more sugar to bring the yeast and sugar up to your amounts.  

Mine seems to be taking off pretty decent now again and is smelling more and more sour.

I really like the idea of hanging it.  I am going to hang one bucket asap and bury the other buckets' contents in another week or so along a couple hundred yard run of the creek to see which they like best.


----------



## idsman75

I've tried everything from corn soured in milk, corn soured in water, dead fish, peanut butter, corn soured in beer, corn and Boone's Farm.  You name it.

My most consistent bait has been corn soaked in used cooking oil.


----------



## gsxraddict

813diablo said:


> I've heard fishy smells attractions them, any truth to that?



I'm a huge fisherman so when I loaded up on bait, I threw it out for the hogs. They ate all the corn around it, and only half the fish. 

After two days in the sun, it's almost too rotten for them I guess?? I mean it STUNK, but it took em a day to find it in the middle of summer.

Soured corn seems to work best


----------



## wayne worthy

I have a couple baitin tricks that work. The first one is get a creosote post and sink it in the ground a couple of feet. Then if you want to paint it with used motor oil. the second one is called Boar dynomite. Cut a small piece of pvc and glue a cap on one end. On the other drill a hole in cap and do not glu so it can be refilled. Insert a piece of nylon chord thru hole, fill pvc with sow in heat ,put the cap on and place in tree or bush. The chord will let the attractand drip and will disperse for days. Was told about these two methods and they do work.


----------



## flingin1

wayne worthy said:


> I have a couple baitin tricks that work. The first one is get a creosote post and sink it in the ground a couple of feet. Then if you want to paint it with used motor oil. the second one is called Boar dynomite. Cut a small piece of pvc and glue a cap on one end. On the other drill a hole in cap and do not glu so it can be refilled. Insert a piece of nylon chord thru hole, fill pvc with sow in heat ,put the cap on and place in tree or bush. The chord will let the attractand drip and will disperse for days. Was told about these two methods and they do work.



x2 on the creosote post works awesome


----------



## ArcOnAlloy

Koolaid works awesome they love the sweet smell and as they root in the area they push in down and mix it in with the soil keeping it rich in the area they will continue to come back as long as it's in the dirt rooting for it


----------



## jiminbogart

hwillk said:


> There is nothing better than live bait that can walk up on a hog and get them to charge at you.  That's how I hunt and it works really well.



x2

I am way too lazy to tote some bait(even if I had a place to put some bait).


----------



## FrankTinFL

We use the sour corn and creosote poles but to keep them feeding for hours we use Roll Barrels or Pig Pipes

I have found when hogs have something to do, to play with, and get food as a reward they will work all night, stay most of the night and even take time off to nap and sleep between attacking the barrel. That is the point, to get them there every night and for a determined time. Possible food 24/7

Right now I am using plastic barrels the first is a 59 gallon Pickle/pepper barrel with a screw top. The second is white and a 15 gallon car wash soap barrel. I put a heavy I bolt, so I can attach a snap or swivel to it) in the top, large washers and a double nut for locking on the inside.

I use either a wire cable or chain, 10' for the cable, a hard point screwed into the ground, the type that is heavier than a dog stake out.

Here is the hard part as I have found my barrels 100 yards or more away from the hard point. The hard point has an eye on top, connect below this so it spins and does not get tangled up. I use C clamps that screw together. I have had them unsnap clamps and have to wrap them with duct tape to prevent them from opening them. I like a swivel at each end ans the clamps. They will out smart you so the more difficult the better. I swear some carry little tool belts and have fingers to get my barrels loose!

OK now for the feed, I use anything, dog food, corn, gluten, dried corn on the cob, anything dry. The holes I have put in the barrel are 9/16, no larger as I have had them dump 60lbs of feed out of a 3/4" hole in 1 night...in fact my white smaller barrel has 1/2" holes. I have 3 holes because corn is expensive and I am cheap. 25 lbs of whatever will last a week, the food has to come out, 2 or 3 kernels at a time does not matter...they have to be rewarded for their work.

If you have hogs they will figure it out in 1 night how to get the feed out, you might sling some bread or feed out around it till the get the point. If there are hogs in the area they will find it, keep it in the open and away from brush and trees.


----------



## FrankTinFL

The holes they are in is where we had buried sour corn, they dug the hole so deep they lost the barrel in it...lol


----------



## jiminbogart

If you quarter up a hog or deer in the woods will hogs eat the guts/carcass/leftovers?


----------



## weekender

hogs will eat dead animals, cows, deer, hogs, chickens....


----------



## dkennedy

lungbuster123 said:


> 1. Grab bag of corn
> 2. cut open bag of corn
> 3. turn bag over
> 4. scatter corn



Works Every Time!!


----------

